# puting decoys cord on



## crabbybill (Jul 27, 2009)

me and going to share some wisdom. hopew works ok for you and your dad or brothers. friends to.

called texas rigums- tie weihts on end and slip know round. then you cn put them on a caricterner. when you pull decoys out of the bag, just throw them out. no knot and no tangle worry about.

learned this from prety good magazine get in the mail. guiys it work. right now got 2 dozens hanging in shed in nail.

it makes it better in cold not geting your hands chaped from cords. 

i get picture put here when nephews girl hes dating come over here. she good with camera, and me not so good today friend. i just doing good sharings noledge from field.

thnks friend, i going to get a steak and mashed sweet tatoes going. me and jb got good date on monday today date me.

thanks for honoring me leting me put good magazine on here.

bill


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Jul 27, 2009)

Are you one of the cavemen guys from the Gieco commercial?


----------



## GSURugger (Jul 27, 2009)

crabbybill said:


> me and going to share some wisdom. hopew works ok for you and your dad or brothers. friends to.
> 
> called texas rigums- tie weihts on end and slip know round. then you cn put them on a caricterner. when you pull decoys out of the bag, just throw them out. no knot and no tangle worry about.
> 
> ...



do say what now?


----------



## 91xjgawes (Jul 27, 2009)

wow friend....just wow


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Jul 27, 2009)

hjfndc cmls,,cmkd;l;l rigums jncwkjennkk tatoes . kmidll nfhf jb. thgnnc tatonka kifffgh jb. frend jb weihts.


bill


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jul 27, 2009)

illinoishunter77 said:


> Are you one of the cavemen guys from the Gieco commercial?



Give them a break, they are very intellectual, maybe even ivy leaguers. You are, after all, the reason for the stereotype that geico has portrayed them as "illiterate".


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jul 27, 2009)

And no, I'm not the jb of whom he speaks, or rambles.


----------



## little rascal (Jul 27, 2009)

*Think this guy*

is kin to Brentfonty on MMT, they talk/type alot alike.
Good info Crabby, but I use the Carolina rig on decoys, I invented it, it is a modified version of the Texas rig, and you don't have those big ugly loops under the deke's to flare the birds. I keep it secret!! Shhh.


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wee hav  awl thawt that "jb" mint Jim Beam but it rilly means Jim Brantley. It's oll starting to make cents.


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Jul 27, 2009)

little rascal said:


> is kin to Brentfonty on MMT, they talk/type alot alike.
> Good info Crabby, but I use the Carolina rig on decoys, I invented it, it is a modified version of the Texas rig, and you don't have those big ugly loops under the deke's to flare the birds. I keep it secret!! Shhh.



Yeah but weer not tawking uhbowt texas rigs weer tawking uhbout texas rigums.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jul 27, 2009)

We gotta get the crabster out to Ill or Miss, he'll have all the beer and liquor drank and Stacy will be knocked up. C dog's gonna be p.off


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Jul 27, 2009)

C dog will be getting Crabsters seconds, if any at all. Woner how well he'll date that root liquor John digs up?


----------



## GSURugger (Jul 27, 2009)

jim brantley said:


> We gotta get the crabster out to Ill or Miss, he'll have all the beer and liquor drank and Stacy will be knocked up. C dog's gonna be p.off


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jul 27, 2009)

who's the seconds? the cook with zits ? Me and Sam only know her as "zitface".


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Jul 27, 2009)

S&J, you know they are 2 of Ill's finest. You know you love that meatloaf.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jul 27, 2009)

One day I'm gonna leave Heather to move in with Jennifer. I'm gonna start smoking reds with scentlok and guiding all yall in that Lincoln townie she drives, after I put some shackles and racing slicks on the back and cookie cutters and a hood scoop on the front. 2 hunters at a time and yall better tip good.


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Jul 27, 2009)

jim brantley said:


> One day I'm gonna leave Heather to move in with Jennifer. I'm gonna start smoking reds with scentlok and guiding all yall in that Lincoln townie she drives, after I put some shackles and racing slicks on the back and cookie cutters and a hood scoop on the front. 2 hunters at a time and yall better tip good.


I aint gonna take no hunters around in that kind of sweet ride, they'll think we got plenty of money and won't tip.


----------



## brittonl (Jul 27, 2009)

How many others are starting to think that Crabby is taking us all for a little ride!


----------



## GSURugger (Jul 27, 2009)

brittonl said:


> How many others are starting to think that Crabby is taking us all for a little ride!


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Jul 27, 2009)

brittonl said:


> How many others are starting to think that Crabby is taking us all for a little ride!


No doubt.


----------



## SHMELTON (Jul 27, 2009)

I don't know.  He is awful consistant with his dilect.  Maybe he's just a geechie.  If you ever talked to one of those boys, they will leave your head spinning for hours.  Then again he could be a reincarnation of TEM2, but he does not use mallard shakers so he doesn't fit the profile.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jul 27, 2009)

In the words of Vince Vaughn in "Anchorman", but replacing "Dorothy Mantooth" with CB. "Crabby Bill is a Saint!"


----------



## browning84 (Jul 27, 2009)

Do ya’ll really believe this guy it seems his grammar is getting worse with every post; he is doing this for the reaction. No one types that badly that consistently without trying.


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Jul 27, 2009)

crabbybill said:


> me and going to share some wisdom. hopew works ok for you and your dad or brothers. friends to.
> 
> called texas rigums- tie weihts on end and slip know round. then you cn put them on a caricterner. when you pull decoys out of the bag, just throw them out. no knot and no tangle worry about.
> 
> ...


Does anyone know what a caricterner?


----------



## crabbybill (Jul 27, 2009)

and caribeener is climbers tool. see; you not sharpest tool in drawer friend


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Jul 27, 2009)

It's just for grins, don't get your panties in a bunch.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Jul 27, 2009)

cee ya'll don gone an made ole crabby git sidewayz on ya, ya'll oughta be shamed a yoselfs


----------



## 91xjgawes (Jul 28, 2009)

ok friend


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jul 28, 2009)

crabbybill said:


> and caribeener is climbers tool. see; you not sharpest tool in drawer friend



I could be wrong, but that sounds like Old West apache, or maybe Navahoe. Try the use of "and" and "the" there Chief.


----------



## browning84 (Jul 28, 2009)

crabbybill said:


> some of you is good; some not good tonight or any night, just be on there and bad doen it
> i never felt so meaned to in my years. i hope all thats bad larn to be better causemaybe one dayyou in same situatin with woirds on keys.
> so i cant spell well friend. but i do know im good person. is that better speling for you friend? if i take hour or longer, i get this right. just when i start typing, it takes long and not help with scotch drink too.
> be nice, lord knows it aint fun being joke to much you... (Edited by Woody's staff)



This is a public forum so if you feel like you have something valuable to say then say it and if you feel that it is so valuable that you need to start a thread about it and your typing and communications skills are not so good then prepare for reprimand. But if we would all take a little trip back in history and read some of his first couple of posts you will find that he is capable of configuring a complete sentence or at least one that can be easily comprehended. So either he is typing like this to mess with people or he should try typing before he starts drinking or this is someone’s second screen name and this is their idea of fun, but to convince me that this is the way he types all the time is ridiculous. 

Crabbybill why don’t you tell us a little bit about yourself. friend…..


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Jul 28, 2009)

browning84 said:


> This is a public forum so if you feel like you have something valuable to say then say it and if you feel that it is so valuable that you need to start a thread about it and your typing and communications skills are not so good then prepare for reprimand. But if we would all take a little trip back in history and read some of his first couple of posts you will find that he is capable of configuring a complete sentence or at least one that can be easily comprehended. So either he is typing like this to mess with people or he should try typing before he starts drinking or this is someone’s second screen name and this is their idea of fun, but to convince me that this is the way he types all the time is ridiculous.
> 
> 
> Crabbybill why don’t you tell us a little bit about yourself. friend…..



i gotta take option "C" here. oh please tll us about yourself!!!!


----------



## Medicine Man (Jul 28, 2009)

Crabby you ever heard of Milledgeville?


----------



## GSURugger (Jul 28, 2009)

wareagle5.0 said:


> i gotta take option "C" here. oh please tll us about yourself!!!!



please!!


----------



## BigDogDaddy (Jul 28, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> Crabby you ever heard of Milledgeville?



Sounds like he was edumacated there.....I'd be willing to put money on it that he used to live right down the lake from you, and knows cedar creek extremely well


----------



## crabbybill (Jul 28, 2009)

i say this friend, if youd be so nice and kind type to go back and read a little much better, you will see why i type not so much good now.
my nefew was seting this up for me, he nice boy, sister kid. so yes, he did typing and showed me that what i say in mind, can put down using the keys. not so good as him, but i try friend/ l

i never met such a bad soul as 2 guys here, that brownin guy or girl- i not sexist, so i just play it safe- i say either, and the other man or girl, i dont remembrer there name. its long and sounds long to.

i wont post no more, i dont feel welcome all. 

some good friends here. i know this, but some just seed of devil on earth. not sure how here, but just bad


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 28, 2009)

Listen to me close folks. Lay off...


----------



## JerkBait (Jul 28, 2009)

i cant believe yall havent figured this one out yet nic.

pretty obvious...


----------



## browning84 (Jul 29, 2009)

To me it seems obvious that this is someone’s second screen name and the mods have yet to pick it up.


----------



## JerkBait (Jul 29, 2009)

maybe since he hasnt shown much sign of being a waterfowler they havent felt the need to cut him.


----------



## 91xjgawes (Jul 29, 2009)

what got me  is he knew how to use too in a sentence instead of to...maybe i looked to deep
sorry nic


----------



## georgiaboy (Jul 29, 2009)

Show me a pic of the rig and do you run it on a jerk line with 4 or more decoys without tangling?


----------



## crow (Jul 29, 2009)

Did you ever feel like you were on the outside of an inside joke?

Texas rigged decoys have been around for a few years...just google it...it's easier!

crow


----------



## georgiaboy (Jul 29, 2009)

crow said:


> Did you ever feel like you were on the outside of an inside joke?
> 
> Texas rigged decoys have been around for a few years...just google it...it's easier!
> 
> crow



I know, I want to see Crabby's.  

I don't rig mine because I generally hunt ponds and coves where 1 dozen is enough or even too much.


----------



## brittonl (Jul 29, 2009)

garantee you cant go where i get in that boat, nice try friend. 

Posted by Crabby in my post "What do yall think" recently.

Crabby, I'd be interested to see a pic of your boat if you would not mind sharing.


----------



## 91xjgawes (Jul 29, 2009)

brittonl said:


> garantee you cant go where i get in that boat, nice try friend.
> 
> Posted by Crabby in my post "What do yall think" recently.
> 
> Crabby, I'd be interested to see a pic of your boat if you would not mind sharing.



as would I !


----------



## crabbybill (Jul 30, 2009)

you can come up to shrllmans bluff and tskae picture for me sortie. you do that and yo can see boat too. i got several, you iterested? i aleays sale for right oprocie friend.
bill; jb got a hurt om me right now boy. it good hurt but bad


----------



## JerkBait (Jul 30, 2009)

probably one of the most pitiful attempts ive seen here. 

ever.


----------



## browning84 (Jul 30, 2009)

go to bed crabby


----------



## Ducks4Me (Jul 30, 2009)

When you talk about JB all the time is that Jerkbait?


----------



## georgiaboy (Jul 30, 2009)

Ducks4Me said:


> When you talk about JB all the time is that Jerkbait?


----------



## crabbybill (Jul 30, 2009)

i like jerk bait, he seem to be a different kind of boy, but good anyway,. dont get me wrong friend, i not know him, but i know he good. he just a litle stressed i believe. maybe hard times is it.


----------



## GSURugger (Jul 30, 2009)

crabbybill said:


> i like jerk bait,* he seem to be a different kind of boy*, but good anyway,. dont get me wrong friend, i not know him, but i know he good. he just a litle stressed i believe. maybe hard times is it.




glad too have you here bill


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Aug 18, 2009)

Get on all fours and squeel like a pig!  ((((Banjo's kick in))))


----------



## Medicine Man (Aug 18, 2009)

illinoishunter77 said:


> Are you one of the cavemen guys from the Gieco commercial?



HAHAHA Cavemen from the Gieco commercial..Nope but very very close...


----------



## clent586 (Aug 18, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> HAHAHA Cavemen from the Gieco commercial..Nope but very very close...



...........reeeeealllly close


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 16, 2011)

crabbybill said:


> i like jerk bait, he seem to be a different kind of boy, but good anyway,. dont get me wrong friend, i not know him, but i know he good. he just a litle stressed i believe. maybe hard times is it.


----------

